# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Raar gevoel in de teelballen

## ZIGO

ik heb al een tijd een soort van '' zwaar '' gevoel in de ballen. heel af en toe krijg ik ook steekjes in de ballen, of in de balzak. de ballen zijn niet groter of opgezwollen. dit gevoel kan je als volgt omschrijven: het lijkt alfsof de spieren in de balzak een '' MOE '' gevoel hebben.

Herkend iemand dit? zo ja, wil ik graag advies.

----------

